# Regular Weight Certainteed



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here are some pics of our regular weight Certainteed. You will see the bevels are nice with no high shoulders. And yes Moore, that is a perfectly straight edge! Who da Grasshoppa now lol


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry about the 2nd pic being a bit out of focus. I was taking the pics with my phone and it didn't auto focus before I took the pic.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Out of 480 sheets ya gotta have a decent seam somewhere !! :lol:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Out of 480 sheets ya gotta have a decent seam somewhere !! :lol:


Lol you got me there. Dang now I gotta go take 200 more pics :jester: You take the day off today or do you got one of them smartphone thingamajiggers?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol you got me there. Dang now I gotta go take 200 more pics :jester: You take the day off today or do you got one of them smartphone thingamajiggers?


Yep . Got a few days off. Gotta look for my oldest a car  

We need a smiley with empty pockets!!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Yep . Got a few days off. Gotta look for my oldest a car
> 
> We need a smiley with empty pockets!!!



Oh boy.... Paid $5900 for my lightning. I put down $1500 and my dad fronted the rest. Sucked only getting a half a pay check those couple years as i paid him back :thumbdown:

I agree with the empty pocket smiley. Just bought a Tahoe a few weeks ago for my GF to drive around. That thing mauls gas..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't you guys get Georgia Pacific?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Can't you guys get Georgia Pacific?


Basically ...I get whatever the supplies can make money on. 

The norm here in the last 5 years or more Is N/G L/W And Certainteed regular.
The supply and G/Cs wont even discuss USG Anymore.. If I had my choice I'd use N/G regular board [grid marx] on every home. But they won't send It up here!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We get Georgia pacific, NG, USG, certainteed, eagleroc, etc.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> We get Georgia pacific, NG, USG, certainteed, eagleroc, etc.


eagle roc??  That's almost as bad as Templeinland board..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I always like GP, National, and Pabco. USG was good when it was made in the bay area, but once it started coming out of LA the edge hardner was so hard the screw would strip out 25 ga studs. Sometimes we were forced to use it if spec'd.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> eagle roc??  That's almost as bad as Templeinland board..


I agree. Been a while since we got that though. I could get NG regular if wanted I'm sure. The certainteed seems to be good board right now.


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

I live right up the street from a usg plant, maybe I should go down and pick it up right off their dock, or could also go complain in person


----------

